# Sinn 103 ST SA's on wrists (pics)???



## thestumper (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey all,

I've been trying to decide on a black-face, sporty chronograph for a while now, and I've been pricing (and researching) everything from Davosa to Omega. I stumbled across the Sinn's yesterday, and I kind of like the blunt, purposeful, yet somehow classy style of the 103 STSA model.

The problem I am having is getting past the hight of this watch - the specs make it sound ridiculously tall!

I have to think that they wouldn not be so popular if they actaully looked odd, so could anyone share any pictures (profile pics would be nice) and/or comments of how this watch looks on the wrist? 

I want to like it, and put it on my short list, but I don't need to deflect bullets with it  

Thanks !!!


----------



## sijoc (Feb 10, 2006)

While not the exact model you're looking at, this being the ti version, and measuring 0.5mm thicker, I have found it to be very comfortable and actually a lower profile than other 'as thick' watches. Mine has a see-through back and the crystal is 'rounded' which makes wearing very comfortable.
The profile of the bezel, gives the optical illusion, with the 'rounded' crystal of a watch that seems smaller than it is. It has not smashed into door frames like similar 'tall' watches for some reason. Therefore, in my experience, it shouldn't cause concern.
















Hope these shots help.


----------



## gra (Feb 11, 2006)

i own the 103stsa on bracelet and like it particularly for its beefy proportionate looks. being a BIG watch fan (8.25cm wrist)...i was kinda surprise that practically every sinn that i fancied didnt look overly small ...i attribute that to excellent symetry and proportions that sinn executes so perfectly. 

all said...if you're looking for a affordable chrono...it will very likely be powered by a valjoux 775x series which isnt the most petite movement to begin with... check out the 103st...it comes with acrylic crystal top and solid back which combines to reduce it by 1-2mm plus the domed acylic gives it a visually lower profile

 / g


----------



## sparmar1 (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's mine 





Sanjay


----------



## kris (Feb 12, 2006)

mine:
http://<a href= 
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=19177&d=1154537950


----------



## rcb_biep (Dec 12, 2007)

kris said:


> mine:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=19177&d=1154537950


Hi Kris,

Just a quick question: the strap on your pic, was that the "default strap"?
If not what strap is it exactly?

Thanks in advance!

BartV


----------



## TZAG (Mar 25, 2006)

*Hirsch Leonardo*

No that's Hirsch "Leonardo". Very cool strap. http://www.watchband.biz/pi1401303088.htm?categoryId=10


----------

